# 2 Seperate insurance policies on the same car?



## Clom (10 Nov 2008)

Hi All

This might sound like a stupid question but just wondering if anybody knows off-hand whether or not it is possible to have the same car insured by two seperate policies? Long Story!

Thanks,

C


----------



## mathepac (10 Nov 2008)

I know. 















and no its not possible to have two policies current on the same vehicle.


----------



## Ravima (10 Nov 2008)

being pedantic, you could.

If I am driving your car and am a named driver on your policy, then I am coered under your policy. I might also have my own policy which allows me driving of other cars. therefore at that precise moment in time, there are two policies covering my driving.

In practice, one of the companies deals with the claim if there is an accident. They might also have agreements with the other company which means that both companie share or the driver's company deals.


----------



## Ed054 (10 Nov 2008)

It is possible but if you have a claim each insurer will only pay half of the claim.


----------



## Peeete (10 Nov 2008)

You can have your car insured by as many companies as you like. If you have to claim all liable companies will only pay a proportion of the sum


----------



## Clom (10 Nov 2008)

Thanks guys - really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## alancaf (11 Nov 2008)

In the situation outlined by ravima normally the dual indemnity agreement between insurers kicks in and the AD claim is paid by the insurer of the car that you are named on and if there is a third party claim your own policy pays out under the doc. Problem for customers with this one is a claim is registered under both policies.


----------

